# Steam Yacht Stavnes



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on an old Norwegian steam boat called the Stavnes. She was in Port Dinorwic for a period of time and then moved to Penrhyn Dock, Bangor before being towed back to Bergen, stopping off at Ellesmere Port for a few days. She was towed back to Norway by The Carmet Tug Company. 
I would like to know if she was always called the Stavnes, where she was built and any other information abouther.
Can anyone help?


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Not sure if this is the one.
STAVNES. imo.5339339. Flag. Nor. Grt. 1079. SP12k. Built 1961 by Aukra Bruk. renamed 1968 ORMLUND. wrecked Half Moon LH.Belize. 1974.
Cheers.


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

Doesn't look like a 1961 vessel. Possibly a 1930's-40's trawler?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

She's an old Norwegian fjord steamer. Here's an extract and google translation of a web item I found on her. Regards
New life for "spelled"(=Stavnes)
STORD: Vil det gamle dampskipet til Fylkesbaatene, ”Stavenes” bli satt i stand igjen? STORD: Will the old Dampskipet to Fylkesbaatane, "spelled" (Stavnes)be enabled again?
”Stavenes” har i to år ligget på verft på Stord uten at det er utført vesentlige arbeider. "Spelled" (Stavnes)for two years has been on the yard at Stord without the substantial work carried out.
- Vi ser for oss at båten skal bli en fremtidens ”Skibladner” på Nærøyfjorden og i hele Sogn og Fjordane. - We are looking for us that the boat will be a future "Skibladner" on Nærøyfjord and throughout Sogn og Fjordane. En stolt formidler av identiteten til fjordfolket, og en ny som særpreget brikke i et kvalitetsbasert reiseliv, sier Øyvin Konglevoll, en av de mange ildsjelene i Veteranskipsmiljøet i Bergen, til Firdaposten. A proud provider of the identity of the sea people, and a new characteristic that piece in a quality-based tourism, "says Øyvin Konglevoll Voll, one of the many enthusiasts in the Veteran Skip environment in Bergen, to Firda records. De har tidligere restaurert fjordbåter som D/S ”Oster”, D/S ”Stord1” og M/S ”Granvin”. They have previously restored fjord boats that D / S "Oster", D / S "Stord1" and M / S "Granvin".
Bygget i Bergen Built in Bergen
D/S ”Stavnes” ble bygget i Bergen i 1904 og har etter sin tid hos Fylkesbaatene også vært i England. D / S "Stavnes" was built in Bergen in 1904 and after his time at Fylkesbaatane also been in England. Den ble hentet hjem i 1991 med tanke på restaurering, men prosjektet stoppet opp. It was brought home in 1991 with the goal of restoration, but the project stalled.
Det var i 2005 at ”Stavenes”, som da lå i opplag i Kaupanger, ble slept til Bergen i forbindelse med Nordsteam-arrangementet. It was in 2005 that "Stavenes", which then was in circulation in Kaupanger, was towed to Bergen in the North-Team event. Den deltok i en parade på Vågen sammen med 40 andre veteranfartøy. It participated in a parade on the harbor with the 40 second veteran vessels. Mange viste interesse for å få satt båten i skikkelig stand. Many showed interest in getting the boat put in proper condition. Båten ble fraktet til Andersen & Søn i Dåfjorden. The boat was brought to Andersen & Sunday in Dåfjorden. Her ble den satt på slipp og bunnsmurt. Here was the set for release and the bottom smooth. Undersøkelser viser at platene er i forbausende god stand. Research shows that the plates are in surprisingly good condition. Verftet kan ikke lenger ha båten liggende og håper ildsjelene finner en løsning, slik at den gamle damen kan seile igjen. The place may no longer have the boat left and hopes enthusiasts will find a solution, so that the old lady can sail again.


----------



## kwakaman900 (Oct 25, 2015)

didn`t know she went home but knew her well


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

lgrania02 said:


> Does anyone have any information on an old Norwegian steam boat called the Stavnes. She was in Port Dinorwic for a period of time and then moved to Penrhyn Dock, Bangor before being towed back to Bergen, stopping off at Ellesmere Port for a few days. She was towed back to Norway by The Carmet Tug Company.
> I would like to know if she was always called the Stavnes, where she was built and any other information abouther.
> Can anyone help?


 This is named Stavenes, and looks very much like the one you posted. >


----------



## Nogginthenog (Jan 3, 2018)

Some further information on the Stavenes
Click on the link below, there is also a further link inside the link, click on that and scroll up/down until you find D/S Stavenes









D/S Stavenes







krigsseilerregisteret.no


----------

